# Background on 1 John



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 2, 2009)

Just got an assignment kind of dumped in my lap and I need some PB research help. I am supposed to lead a Bible Study tonight on an introduction to John's 1st Letter. Anyone know any background articles I can find online?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 2, 2009)

*bump


----------



## westminken (Sep 2, 2009)

try this one. 

1 John: Introduction, Argument, and Outline | Bible.org


----------

